# Micro Cubo « 3L



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Setup:

- Created: 31.08.2007 
- Name: Mini Mi
- Dimension: 15 x 15 x 15
- Liters: 3 (L) 
- Lighting: 1 PL 7w LDD
- Filtration: None
- Substrates: Laterita + Humus + Basalto
- CO2: None

Flora: 
- Cladophora Aegagropila, Vesicularia Montagnei e Dubyana, Microsorum Windelov, Anubias barteri nana, Echinodorus Tenellus, Eleocharis Mínima, Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba", Hidrocotile Maritima e Lemma Minor.

Fauna: 
- 3 guppys endlers
- 3 planorbi crystal









Another angle


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

Brilliant! Excellent photographs, your tank is beautiful.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

nice.....wow.


----------



## winsonli (Feb 18, 2007)

That is a very beautiful tank, fabian. Would you like to share how maintenance is done, such as water changes, ferts, etc.? 

I've tried setting up a 1L cube in the past, which I gave up as there were too much debris. Any tips on keeping the water crystal clear like yours? 

Thanks


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

First thanks all comments.

Winsonli:
The maintenance is done the following form:

Water change to each 4 days of 80%. 
Ferts macro + potassio to each 7 days.
And also clean the deep with a hose.

Sorry my english.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautiful little aquascape. 

Great presentation too!

Well done!


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

gf225: Thank you so much. For me this space is very important for the education of beginning as I. Thanks again.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Great looking little tank there!

makes me wanna start my own little tank lol 

Drew


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Chuppy: Thanks for comments. And i hope the little tank yours. hehehe


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Photos yesterday.








Front








Anubias nana petit


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

very very healthy plants!


----------



## tha_beeg (Feb 8, 2007)

not to say your tank isnt amazing, but with your photography skills i think you might even be able to make my messy plant collection of a tank look beautiful!


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks all comments.
Update:








Micro cubo and son "Mini mi"


----------

